# I'll be on vacation for a month!!



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

This Wed, the 16th, I will be leaving on a scuba diving trip to the Philippines. I will be gone for a month, but should be able to pop into this thread from time to time to post updates and photos. 

For the first part of the trip, I will be at the Atlantis Resort in Dumaguete.



















We will be diving the reefs all around that area from native boats.

Then, we will be boarding the MV Atlantis Azores and island hop all the way up the Southern Visayas Islands, ending at Anilao.










We will, hopefully, be doing some exploratory diving, looking for new sites. As you can see, life will be rough!










After 10 days, we will get off and stay for 9 days at the Crystal Blue Resort in Anilao. This area is noted for it's bizarre critters to photograph. I can't wait to see what my camera captures.



















The kind of critters I will, likely, see.....



















So, no barns, no horses (except seahorses) and, hopefully, no worries. 

I'll post when I can, and include you all in the adventure!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Allison,

Have yourself a blast! I can't think of anyone who deserves a month off in such a beautiful, exotic place, more than you. Don't think about work, world affairs, or anything but where you are. Enjoy!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

That sounds like a fantastic trip! Have a great time.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow...I definitely have the wrong job...should of been a police officer if I knew I could afford to do this! 

Enjoy your holiday and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Wow, that sounds spectacular! ENJOY and take lots of pictures!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Okay...I'm jealous! LOL

I'm Advance certified by PADI....haven't dove in many years though.....

Many years past I lived and worked in Homestead FL and spent most every weekend diving or snorkeling some where in the keys.....did a lot of spear fishing....

The PI is always a fun place....so is Thailand......have yourself a great trip!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sign me up for photos too!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

We lived on the prairies or as US folks like to call them, the plains. Scuba diving was done in local lakes and rivers. Except for a bit of plant life, nothing much to see. First time hubby went in the ocean off Vancouver Island, it scared the wits out of him on the first dive, so much plant life and creatures he didn't know existed. I'd gotten such a bad sunburn that donning a wet suit was too painful.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

how wonderful!! I can't wait to see your photos. have a great trip!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, well, well.....

I just got notified, by a diving friend in Australia, that there is a cyclone heading straight for the Philippines. It's proposed track will put it right where we are staying at the end of our trip, in the Anilao area. However, secondary tracks could see it going south where we will be starting the trip.

This could be a real disaster, if it tears too much infrastructure or reefs up. It may be that we will be doing storm recovery work, if it is bad.

Figures!!

The cyclone Melor 15



















The blue arrow is right where we will be.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Not cool. Be safe. Have fun, anyway.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Typhoon Melor is expected to become a cat 5 super typhoon. Who knows how that is going to impact what and where I go. All I know is I am getting on that plane Wed morning!!


Packing is never fun for one of these trips. On international flights, I am allowed two 50 pound bags. I carry over 50 pounds in photo equipment alone. That leaves ONE bag that has all my dive gear, clothing, toiletries.......YIKES!!

The start



When I get to the Philippines, the domestic flights only allow one bag. My second bag will cost me 95.00. My last trip cost me over 300.00 in overweight bags. I need to get a smaller camera.......


Packing is looking better...




Now, if only the typhoon would just go away!


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Looks like an awesome vacation. I don't know how to dive but I can see the attraction. Have fun.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Just in case, did you buy trip insurance?? Better to be safe than sorry. You can always postpone by a week or so. I'd hate to see you get stuck at an airport because flights have been canceled. You've put too much into this trip to not be able to enjoy it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Wishing you a fantastic trip!!!

Enjoy... storm and all.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm not sure I'd get on that plane.....with a Cat 5 storm headed that way....


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Hey Allison,
I just wanted to wish you Bon Voyage. Sleep well tonight and then off you go! We're all counting on lots of pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Jaws with class

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-sX2Y0W8l0


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

But we all know you will survive so turn up the volume and enjoy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybXrrTX3LuI


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Awesome!!!! ^^^^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

WHEW!!

We finally made it and we were picked up by the resorts "Jeepney", converted WWII jeeps left here after the war. So cool to see their second life.





I was too exhausted to fully assemble my camera. I didn't trust that I would seal it well enough, so will finish it in the morning. 



Getting the dive gear ready for tomorrow.




I may not use the camera on the first dive, but I hope to post a couple of photos tomorrow.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

How's the weather looking? Hope the thing turns another direction.....have fun!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> Many years past I lived and worked in Homestead FL and spent most every weekend diving or snorkeling some where in the keys.....did a lot of spear fishing....


Just spent a week in the Keys for the first time. The water was beautiful, what a hidden gem of American travel!

Signing on to see Allison's amazing pictures as they come in.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

This morning, at 5:30, I went to search out some coffee. The skies were very dark and rain was just starting to fall.




What I didn't know, until later, that this was the beginning of Tropical storm Onyok. This storm is going right over us today....sigh.

We skipped the morning dives,due to the rain and rough water. We are hoping to get in this afternoon, however. 

We will see.....


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Hope Onyok goes away quickly and you don't have any flooding, or bad weather, there for too very long.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, we have almost finished a week of diving. The weather cleared and we have had wonderful diving. Soon, this afternoon, we will be boarding the MV. Atlantis Azores and will have no more wifi for a week. 

These are some of the photos I have taken, so far.

A large sea slug that was too big for my macro lens



This tiny male pygmy pipehorse had his brood of eggs glued to his belly.



A small crab hiding under an anemone.


This tiny juvinile frogfish was the size of a quarter.


This is a closeup of the head of a nembrotha nudibranch. Looks like it is begging for a kiss. Any takers?



This banded sea krait came within inches of me. Yes, they are extremely poisonous, but luckily not aggressive.



This is a flambuoyant cuttlefish that walks along the sand. It flashes these amazing colors to warn everyone that they are too poisonous to eat



a coy thorny seahorse hiding in the algae.


This male cardinal fish broods it's eggs in his mouth until they hatch. He seemed proud and showed me his children.



That's enough for now. Hopefully, in a week, I will be able to post more.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Subbing. Too cool! Thank you for sharing and hope your trip is awesome!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Beautiful pictures!
Hope you are having a fabulous time!

Missing my scuba trips to the Red Sea...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

those are National Graphic quality shots! I am so happy to see that such marvelous creatures still exist, out there, just waiting to be photographed. great shots!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, it is great to see that these creatures are still here. Thanks


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Amazing photos, I'm glad the weather held up for you a little.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Still no Allison....I hope she's just so busy and having so much fun she hasn't thought about updating us.........


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

gunslinger said:


> Still no Allison....I hope she's just so busy and having so much fun she hasn't thought about updating us.........


I've been wondering about her, too. Her last post said she'd have no WiFi for a week. She's got about another week before she comes home. You could check her FB page for any updates.

Ok, she's in Manila, pics posted yesterday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

A month is a LOONNNGGG time in cyber space XD


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry for the long silence!!

We had no wifi on the boat in the wilds of the Southern Visaya islands. When we got to Anilao, we had very weak wifi that didn't allow us to do much in the way of posting photos.

I have made it home after a two and a half day travel marathon. I am dead tired but will post a few of the hundreds of photos I have taken. I have barely scratched the surface of the hundreds I took..........

Can you spot the two cowrie snails living in this soft coral? They were the size of a green pea.




This tiny toby puffer lives in the crinoid behind it. The criniod was sleeping and curled up tight, offering no place to hide. It never left it, though.




I swam into a sardine baitball. The only thing I could see, in all directions, were sardines.




Crinoids walk around on tiny "feet". These are what they look like.




Swimming with gigantic whale sharks, some almost 18 feet long.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

A few more;

This minute shrimp is almost completely transparent. Really hard to focus on these little guys. Sorry for all the backscatter (particles) in the water. These photos are all untouched by photoshop, which could help get rid on the spots. Someday I'll get tp work on them. Don't hold your breath, though.....




These are tunicates....tiny little sponge-like critters that filter water through their pores for food. 





While on a night dive, this soapfish took advantage of a fish stunned by the bright lights. He helped himself to an easy meal.




This is a giant frogfish staying dead still hoping a fish will swim within swallowing range.



This is the frogfish, bored with my presence, taking a yawn. Big mouth, huh?





I'll post more, when a get a chance to go through more photos.....unless you want me to STOP!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Allison Finch said:


> A few more;
> 
> This minute shrimp is almost completely transparent. Really hard to focus on these little guys. Sorry for all the backscatter (particles) in the water. These photos are all untouched by photoshop, which could help get rid on the spots. Someday I'll get tp work on them. Don't hold your breath, though.....
> 
> ...


Stunning pictures! So glad you had a wonderful time. Yes to more pictures after your jet lag goes away, lol. And, welcome home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow, too cool. Yes to more photos with the explanations when you get the time. Thanks for the great thread.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Wow, amazing photos! Except the sea krait. Not that one. :shock:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

spectacular photos! really a joy to see.


----------

